# Help to Install Linux/ubuntu on compat



## Spity (Jan 23, 2021)

many times I have tried to install linux in /compat and it always fails. I have followed several tutorials on the web. The question is does anyone have a guide that really works or a script that does the job?


----------



## scottro (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes, there's a guide on the forums. Its purpose is to use chrome to play netflix and so on.  It's worked for many of us here.









						[Linuxulator] How to run Google Chrome (linux-binary) on FreeBSD
					

[Update] For new instructions targeting FreeBSD 13.0 and newer, please see: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/linuxulator-how-to-install-brave-linux-app-on-freebsd-13-0.78879/   Important notes:  1) Tested upon FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE. Used Ubuntu-based linux compat instead of default CentOS one...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

